# YOU on a diet by Dr. Oz from Oprah



## Olga (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm on the second week of the diet,the novelty is wearing off, the first few days I was so happy, now I worry because I lost only one pound.Today I started to drink 8 glasses of water,maybe it will make a diff..
I'd love to hear if anyone is doing this diet.


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 14, 2007)

Olga, don't get discouraged. If you are like me you did not put the weight on overnight. I joined Weight Watchers not to long ago. The weight is coming down but slowly. I have found that not only do I have to count my calories but I have to do some sort of exercise to help the weight loss along. Keep trying.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2007)

Olga, I saw Dr. Oz on Oprah discussing the "diet."  From some of what he said, I think he mentioned that everyone loses at a different rate and not necessarily immediately.  Have faith.


----------



## Olga (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks stargazer , and good luck with WW


----------



## Olga (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you Katie .


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 15, 2007)

Olga said:
			
		

> I'm on the second week of the diet,the novelty is wearing off, the first few days I was so happy, now I worry because I lost only one pound.Today I started to drink 8 glasses of water,maybe it will make a diff..
> I'd love to hear if anyone is doing this diet.



Watch out with that water consumption.  A young woman died this past weekend as a result of drinking a gallon of water in an hour.  It was part of a contest on a radio show.  Drinking water is good, but don't overdo it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 15, 2007)

No MD hear...However there "tons" of fad diets out there...designed mostly to make money selling books/foods/pills/snake oil/ etc.

I recommend that before beginning any diet/exercise plan (really a change in lifestyle) one should see a family doctor for advice...

Most of us overweight folks just simply need to eat say 1800 calories or so and burn up 2500 calories..and we will lose weight...However my problem for years was that I ate 2500+ cal. and burned up 1800 cal ..thus gaining weight.
So in a lot of ways ....it is just that simple...Eat less...burn more.

Obviously folks with health issues diabetics/heart diseases/etc. have to apprroach weight loss and exercise from a different perspective.....Bottom line...It is always the best bet to start by seeing your family physician...That way you are in a better position to know what is "right for you".

Take care....


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 15, 2007)

Well said Uncle Bob.  I have heard that exercise and activities will keep the weight off.  
   Our park district has an athletic club that only cost a few dollars.  (about $25 a month/no contract)  There sure is a lot of nice people who go there.  Now days you can wear shorts and sweat pants.  I like that.  

   Some people join the walking clubs.  The eagles have returned to the Illinois River area and people go there to take pictures.  

   Outside of going to a sporting event or shopping, there's not too much to do in the evening hours here in Central Illinois.  Maybe it's the time to organize all your gear for the summer and plan a vacation or even a mini weekend vacation.


----------



## Aria (Jan 15, 2007)

Olga,  I agree with Uncle Bob.  If you are enjoying the diet...DO IT.  If you follow the instructions don't be concerned with your immediate loss.  And I do think checking with your Doctor is important.


----------



## IainDaniel (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't be discouraged by losing a pound a week.  That is great progress.  Your first couple of weeks will more then likely be water weight.  But after that period if you can continue with a pound a week, then you are doing great.

Remember it took you a while to put on those pounds, they don't just fall back off again.  There is no quick solution to weightloss.  Consistency and determination are what you need.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 16, 2007)

Isn't the first month of the diet just trying to get you slowly used to better lifestyle habits?


1-2lb/week is a safe amount of weight to lose and keep off - there are fad diets that you will lose weight faster but then the vast majority people but the weight back on (and more) right away
you need to learn a lifestyle that you can maintain for the rest of your life



(you don't need to worry about water intoxication unless you are drinking all 8 glasses of water at one sitting)


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 16, 2007)

Slow and steady, healthy food in moderation and exercise is the way to get it off and keep it off.  When I feel I want to lose weight, I do Weight Watchers.  I can eat anything and the point system is very easy once you grasp the concept.  

The lady that died from water intoxication wasn't allowed to go to the bathroom and it was a contest that went bad.  

I easily drink a gallon of water over the course of a day.


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 5, 2007)

Please don't get discouraged about how slowly the weight is coming off.  I started eating healthy in January.  I had eaten healthy before (about three times), and stopped each time at 20 pounds, for one reason or another.  I ended up gaining the weight back and then some.  This time, I have the means to stay eating healthier.  I'm trying to get more fruits and vegetables in my diet.  I never had a problem eating them, I just liked the other stuff better.  Now I've lost 17 pounds....223 down from 240.  Another 28 pounds, and I'll be at the weight I was when I got pregnant.  My goal is to get down to around 130 or so....so I'm going to keep on going.  The last time I was that low was when I was a freshman in high school.  I splurged a little last week, only because it was Teacher Appreciation Week, and they had lots of goodies for us.  Just don't get discouraged....the weight WILL come off, slowly but surely.


----------



## Caine (Mar 5, 2007)

Why would anyone want to be "on a diet?"  The term itself denotes some procedure you are going to start at one point and stop at another point. This is most likely the reason Oprah's weight keeps yoyoing between svelte and and slovenly.

You do not go "on a diet." You change your lifestyle to incorporate good, healthy eating habits, and continue this lifestyle for the rest of your natural life.


----------



## Olga (Mar 5, 2007)

Dear Phantomtigger,what a nice note you posted, I'm recuperating from a nasal ,throat thing, taking antibiotics and a bunch of meds, today is the first day I feel like reading, and there's your lovely note!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2007)

Diet is a 4-letter word ... but it basically boils down to mean "what you eat" on a regular basis. It can be a good diet (balanced) or a bad diet (heavy in saturated fats, carbs, sugar, salt, and low in vitamins, antioxidents, minerals, etc.) it can be high calorie or low calorie, it can be deficient in certain areas, it can be good for you, or it can be unhealthy ... but your diet is what you eat. You can't go "on a diet" - *you are already on one*. But, you can make adjustments to your diet to make it healthier.

The best thing you can do is eat a balanced diet, decrease your daily caloric intake, and increase your daily exercise level. One pound = 3,500 Calories - for every 3,500 calories more than your body needs you gain a pound, for every 3,500 calories burned over what you consume, you lose a pound.

Rapid weight loss diet plans only work for a while before your body's metabolism changes - and the weight loss stops. When that happns, and you change your diet, you can put the weight you lost right back on and then some because you body is anticipating the next "period of famine". A slow, steady weight loss is sustainable ... raipd weight loss is not.

A couple of things to consider:

1. If you eat a balanced diet and decrease your calories by just 500 calories a day, and walk briskly for about 30-minutes after supper - you'll probably drop a pound a week. Jogging doesn't burn any more calories than walking - it just burns them quicker - but you have to be in shape to jog. Swimming is probably the best exercise for burning calories, followed by riding a bicycle without gears - the old "one speed" bikes most of use grew up with before the 3-speed and 10-speed became so popular. If you haven't been exercising for a while you have to work up to it ... *NO ONE SHOULD EVER START AN EXERCISE PROGRAM WITHOUT TALKING TO YOUR DOCTOR FIRST!!!!!* And, I can't emphasize that enough!!! You may have other health issues that would limit or moderate your exercise regimen (you may need to get in shape walking before you can start bike riding, for just one example).

2. _*DON'T go jumping on the scales every morning!!!*_ You will not see any difference, and it will only discourage you. Weight once a week on the same day, in the morning after you empty your bladder, without clothes, and before eating or drinking anything. Women, especially, go through cycles of water retention ... men do too but to a lesser degree. What you are looking for is "trend" over several weeks/months - not just this week vs the previous week.


----------



## Olga (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Michael:

 how do I get antioxidants into my  diet,  I like everything except fish ( it won't stay down ) also I can't digest big vitamins pills , capsules no problem.Thanks


----------



## Caine (Mar 7, 2007)

In order to answer that question, you need to provide your current food selection to determine what antioxidants you are currently lacking because different foodstuffs contain diffferent antioxidants, from tomatoes to orange juice, to green tea. 

If you want the benefits of eating fish without eating it, try fish oil capsules. I currently take two 1000mg capsules every morning, plus two 1000mg flaxseed oil capsules every afternoon. The alphalinolenic acid in the flaxseed oil is converted into eicosapentaenoic and docosahexaenoic acids, which are the omega 3 fatty acids in fish, by your body to make them useful.


----------



## Olga (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Caine , I take fish oil caps e/ day. I heard good thing about flaxseed oil and it's easy to take.My food list is simple: chicken, turkey, beef once a month, broccoli,spinach,beans,lots of tomatoes in all forms,cauliflower,sweet potatoes,onions,garlic,drink 2 cups of coffee, lots of mint/lemon/ teas but no green tea yet, fruits: bananas and apples and whole wheat pasta, no milk but love cheese( eat low fat now) .Bad news I take Coumadin . Thank you


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 8, 2007)

Olga said:
			
		

> Bad news I take Coumadin.


 
Coumadin (warfarin) was originally used as rat poison ... it caused them to bleed to death by lowering their blood clotting abilities and they hemorrhaged to death. Today - it's been put to a better use - as a blood thinner to treat humans. I only mention that to highlight one thing .... medications are not to be taken lightly, or ignored, when looking at your diet.

You present a complex problem Olga, far beyound  "Dr. Oz on Oprah" - foods that are high in antioxidants can also be high in Vitamin K - which increases blood clotting. The "K" comes from the German word "koagulation" - for our English word coagulation.

*NEVER* make big changes in your diet _*without first talking to your Physician*_, and that includes vitamins and other supplements, including fish oil capsules. If you switch over to a diet that is higher in Vit K - your coumadin will not be as affective ... lower and it could be too much, and something as simple as fish oil capsules can alter your Vit-K absorption rate. 

Here are some links to sites that discuss foods that are high in antioxidants. You might also want to check out this site about things to avoid when on coumadin, and this site specifically regarding Vit-K and Coumadin from a Registered Dietition - note that large doses of Vitamin A, E and C can also cause problems!


----------

